# My new baby!!!!!!!!!



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

My little baby boy :mrgreen: [attachment=0:t2lhobpb]Dad and Teddi.JPG[/attachment:t2lhobpb][attachment=1:t2lhobpb]HEDGIE.JPG[/attachment:t2lhobpb]


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

A very cute little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

by looking, how old would you say he is? We got him from a pet store and they couldn't tell me exactly. I'm guessing he is between 3 and 4 months but can you tell from the picture?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can't really tell a hedgehog's age, unless they at or before quilling, then you can guess when they start quilling. Quilling ends at about 12 weeks, though, so if he's older than that, it'll be hard to tell exactly how old.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks kelsey! So yeah he's about 3 or 4 months, haha. He hasn't quite quilled yet. Maybe starting to though since he lost three quills but I'm still waiting for more.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahava said:


> thanks kelsey! So yeah he's about 3 or 4 months, haha. He hasn't quite quilled yet. Maybe starting to though since he lost three quills but I'm still waiting for more.


If he is 3-4 months old, he probably quilled already, most likely while he was at the pet store or before that.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable. More Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

He is so adorable! 

Tiffany


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

More pictures of my little baby boi =)


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh wow, he is really cute! Good job on finding such a smallish -thumbs up-

-Alexa


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

a smallish?


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, thats just my way of saying "A cute little itty bitty ball of sweetness!" I have my own language xD


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

okay then. gotcha. lol


----------

